# Soil substrate:to keep or remove the wood chip/floating bits?



## shaonrahman (Jan 10, 2019)

For the soil tank, I watched youtuber the water box's channel. There, I saw that he sifted the soil through a strainer to block out any large chunks. I saw the same thing by Mike from Aquapros. I think it makes sense to remove all the bigger chunks and whatever floats later on. Its more pleasing anyway.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

AquaAurora said:


> I've been reading a bit before trying another soil tank (been a few years), and get a few different points of view with soil..
> 
> Some people say to remove the wood chips and any floating bits (soak/rinse before use), others keep it in.
> I was under the impression that the wood chips and 'dreaded' floating bits are part of what break down to generate CO2 over time so removing them reduce your potential CO2?
> ...




If I can remember correctly this may have been a point in walstads method, I’ll go back and look through the book and see what she wrote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaonrahman (Jan 10, 2019)

Why would you want the things that wont do anything for you? At least, thats how I look at it when I set up my dirted tank. These wood chip, and other stuff, they will float eventually, and you will find yourself constantly skimming the top water to remove all those stuff as it is not doing any good, but making my tank look not that good. If you sift them out first, you will have two benefits. One, not much time spending afterwards to remove them. Two, you have more room for more dirt.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, found on page 137...
“The decomposition of soil organic matter releases CO2 which plants may badly need in a new tank”

Reference from page 139 also states...” also decomposition of the soils organic matter adds CO2 to the water which greatly benefits plants in aquariums without CO2 injection”

So I believe that keeping the wood chips and such may be a benefit to the tank rather than a hindrance. Larger pieces may offer more co2 over a longer period of time. She also states that care needs to be taken to reduce co2 off gassing via water movement or air stones.



shaonrahman said:


> Why would you want the things that wont do anything for you? At least, thats how I look at it when I set up my dirted tank. These wood chip, and other stuff, they will float eventually, and you will find yourself constantly skimming the top water to remove all those stuff as it is not doing any good, but making my tank look not that good. If you sift them out first, you will have two benefits. One, not much time spending afterwards to remove them. Two, you have more room for more dirt.




I have tanks that I have not removed the wood pieces, if there was a significantly large piece I would remove it but other wise I left them. I have had no problems with wood rising up and out of the substrate. Maybe if your gravel or sand top layer was not thick enough this could happen though. Also I am not one to uproot plants once planted, unless I am forced too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

